# The Wire



## oldwhitewood (14 Oct 2008)

Does anyone watch The Wire or are into it?


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Oct 2008)

Had a look in TV.com and it seems interesting so I am just leeching season 1 to see whats its like


----------



## a1Matt (17 Oct 2008)

I might check it out sometime. I am currently making my way through Bleach (Japanese anime series).


----------



## Joecoral (17 Oct 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I might check it out sometime. I am currently making my way through Bleach (Japanese anime series).



Oo, what episode are you on? I'm at 74


----------



## a1Matt (18 Oct 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Episode 47 (its around the time where Ichigo is in his 3 day training session to beat his soul slayer so he can release his shankai).

I have watched about 13 of Hiyayo Miyazaki's films which was my introduction into Anime.  But this is the first Anime series I've eve watched.  I am well and truly hooked!

The only other thing I watch with any regularity right now is Aqua Teen Hunger Force (hence my avatar).  That just creases me up. Shame I have never met a single other person that watches it!...


----------



## Bueller (18 Oct 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Joecoral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im on episode 190    

Are you watching the dubbed or subtitled version?

Do any of you read the manga aswell?

Currently working my way through Samurai Champloo also.


----------



## a1Matt (18 Oct 2008)

Bueller said:
			
		

> Im on episode 190
> 
> Are you watching the dubbed or subtitled version?
> 
> ...



Always subtitled.  I cringe at the thought of anything dubbed!  (unless it is Bert and Ernie ... http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jes8OnGV ... re=related )

190 eh! Not bad at all Bueller San  8)


----------



## The Green Machine (18 Oct 2008)

The Wire is undoubtably groundbreaking, awesome , magnificent cutting edge viewing  CHECK IT OUT !


----------



## George Farmer (18 Oct 2008)

Sounds interesting.  If only I had time to watch TV...


----------



## JamesM (18 Oct 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting.  If only I had time to watch TV...


Amen.


----------



## Bueller (18 Oct 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Bueller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I try to stick with the subtitled version of any anime also.

This site is quite good for downloading episodes, via torrent or directly.

Also if you scroll down to the bottom there is a list on the left hand side, of several other anime series you can download.

http://www.bleachexile.com/


----------



## oldwhitewood (22 Oct 2008)

The-Green-Machine said:
			
		

> The Wire is undoubtably groundbreaking, awesome , magnificent cutting edge viewing  CHECK IT OUT !



RESPECT!!!!     8) 

Agree totally, I had heard about it and bought the first season, which I had sitting around at home waiting. I decided to watch it recently and at first I thought, ok it's pretty good what is the fuss about? By about the 5th episode I was totally into it and addicted. The thing I love about the show is there is no obvious tied up plot point at the end, nor are there obvious good guys and bad guys, everyone is flawed in some way. McNulty I guess is the closest you can get to the star and is a very absorbing character, but of course here is a guy who drinks heavily and is unfaithful to his wife, is arrogant and doesn't repsect authority, yet at the same time a gifted and talented 'police'.

All I can say is it is the best show I have ever seen. Period as the americans say.


----------



## vauxhallmark (22 Oct 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> All I can say is it is the best show I have ever seen. Period as the americans say.



That would be "full stop" then, as this is UKAPS, and not USAPS!!


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Oct 2008)

A friend is trying to get me into this show.  She hasn't loaned the DVDs to me yet though...  How many seasons are there?  I found a charlie booker review (very funny) from 2006 saying they were about to release season 4.  Are they on season 7 or something?


----------



## oldwhitewood (22 Oct 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> A friend is trying to get me into this show.  She hasn't loaned the DVDs to me yet though...  How many seasons are there?  I found a charlie booker review (very funny) from 2006 saying they were about to release season 4.  Are they on season 7 or something?



Season 5 I think dude. Respect to the Charlie Brooker nod too I'm also a fan of his.





			
				vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> oldwhitewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Oct 2008)

I just got my hands on all 5 seasons! LOL time to get busy


----------

